# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Një shqiptar nderohet si Hero i Zvicrës

## Kosovari_78_Ca

Shekulli, 1 tetor 2004

Çmimi i Kurajos për Naser Zubaku dhe zviceranin Fritz Luchsinger, pasi
shpëtuan një nënë me fëmijë nga vetura që po digjej

Një shqiptar nderohet si Hero i Zvicrës

Enver Robelli

ZURIH  Për çdo vit revista Der Beobachter nderon me mirënjohjen Prix
Courage figura, që në situata të jashtëzakonshme kanë shpëtuar jetë
njerëzish. Në një atmosferë mjaft të egër, kur ndjenjat kundër shqiptarëve
në Zvicër kanë arritur një kulm të ri, lajmi se laureat i çmimit Prix
Courage është një shqiptar mund të quhet shkëndijë shprese. Naser Zubaku
dhe Fritz Luchsinger në shkurt të këtij viti në autostradën A12 afër
Flamatt-it në kantonin e Freiburg-ut shpëtuan nga vetura që po digjej një
nënë zvicerane dhe fëmijën e saj gati dyvjeçar. Kam bërë diçka të mirë.
Vetura e zviceranes kishte rrëshqitur dhe ishte rrokullisur disa metra, në
fund ajo ishte përfshirë nga zjarri. Në largësi ishin dëgjuar klithma dhe
thirrje për ndihmë. Mekaniku 46 -vjeçar Fritz Luchsinger e kishte parë
aksidentin nga vendi i tij i punës dhe kishte vrapuar për ndihmë. Shoferi
Naser Zubaku, një shqiptar 32-vjeçar nga Kosova, kishte ndalur automjetin e
tij dhe po ashtu kishte vrapuar në vendin e ngjarjes. Pa ngurruar ata
shpëtuan të dy udhëtarët përmes dritareve të thyera të veturës. Zubaku
kishte nxjerrë nga vetura foshnjen 18-muajshe, ndërsa Luchsinger gruan që
kishte drejtuar automjetin. Vetëm disa sekonda më vonë veturën e gëlltiti
plotësisht zjarri. Në njoftimin e policisë në shkurt të këtij viti thuhej se
pa ndërhyrjen e dy shpëtimtarëve të rastësishëm, nëna dhe fëmija do të
kishin vdekur. Naser Zubaku nuk dëshiron të bëjë bujë me aktin e tij të
guximshëm. Mua më mjafton se e di që kam bërë diçka të mirë. Të shtunën e
kaluar Naser dhe Fritzi, nga ish-ministri i Financave Otto Stich, morën
çmimin Prix Courage, një mirënjohje për kurajon e tyre. Bashkë me çmimin
ata u shpërblyen edhe me një çek në vlerë prej 25 mijë frangash. Në mbrëmjen
e dorëzimit të çmimit mori pjesë edhe ministri i Komunikacionit dhe Mediave,
Moritz Leuenberger.
Në fjalimin e tij, Leuenberger foli për rëndësinë e guximit. Të guximshëm
janë ata njerëz, të cilët ndjekin zemrën e tyre, edhe pse mendja do ti
këshillonte të merrnin një rrugë tjetër,- tha Leuenberger. Ministri tërhoqi
vëmendjen e të pranishmëve se kurajoja civile dhe guximi janë obligime
qytetare. Sipas tij është me rëndësi që njerëzit e guximshëm si Naser dhe
Fritzi të shpërblehen për veprimet e tyre humane. Para se të nderoheshin me
çmimin Prix Courage, Naser Zubaku dhe Fritz Luchsinger nga Zyra për
Evitimin e Aksidenteve janë shpallur Kalorës të rrugës.



VitoreStefaLeka

----------

